# Welcher Chipsatz ist der Richtige?



## Doomstriker (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard von ASRock gekauft (K7S8X R 3.0). Es hat den Chipsatz 746FX von SIS. Aufgrund dessen, das mein Rechner bei manchen Spielen wie z.B. Juiced ständig abstürtzt, habe ich mir schon überlegt, das es eventuell an meiner Grafikkarte oder dem Treiber liegt. Damals habe ich die Version 81.89 benutzt. Meine Grafikkarte is ne Albatron FX 5700 256 MB. Jetzt benutze ich die Version 71.89. Juiced stürtzt aber immer noch ab....Far Cry, welches wesentlich aufwendigere Grafiken hat jedoch nicht. Dann dachte ich, das es an der Temperatur der CPU bzw. der Festplatte liegen könnte. Meine CPU wird beim Spielen so ca. 50°C heiß (AMD Athlon XP 2000+). Meine Festplatte ist immer so 20° - 42°C warm. Wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich das Problem wegbekommen kann?

Thx schonmal

Doomstriker


----------



## chmee (22. April 2006)

Jedem Rechner sein Problem !

Will sagen, das Problem wird so nicht erklärbar sein. Dein CPU ist unter Voll-Last
bei 50°, das finde ich in Ordnung. Die Temperatur der Festplatte ist mit 42° schon
recht warm, aber das verkürzt "nur" die Lebensdauer, erklärt aber nicht die Abstürze.

Ist die GraKa ausreichend gekühlt ? Bekommt sie genug Strom ?

Hast Du Juiced schon gepatch'ed ? Benutze doch mal irgendwelche Benchmarks.
zB Prime95, oder 3D-Mark01 oder 03, oder  laß mal n AnalyseTool rüberlaufen,
wie zB Sisoft-Sandra. 

Ein Programm wie Juiced ist zu komplex, um das eigentliche Problem zu erkennen.
Vielleicht findest mit anderen simpleren Programmen des Pudels Kern.

http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?s=se&kat=232&l_sw=1&l_aw=1&l_fw=1

Viel Erfolg und mfg chmee


----------

